# poodle or not??



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

janice said:


> Hi, I have a 7 yr toy poodle and a 6 mth old miniture poodle. I have looked online at pictures trying to decide on a cut for the puppy and most of the mini's I see are rather small, mine is around 12 lbs now but he is already 14" inches tall from floor to top of shoulders. I am beginning to wonder if I have a poodle after all. My toy has a very sharp, skinny and long nose; the mini has a bigger nose almost like a standard poodle (I know he's not a standard) does any one have pics of their mini's face wet they would post? I have pics on profile, not sure how to post here


Hi, Janice. I've had five miniature poodles in all and they all varied in size and color. My black mini--pictured in my Sig--is 17.5" at the shoulder. Most of my others are (or were) around 14" at the shoulder. I looked at your photo album and it's hard to tell with the fuzzy muzzle, but he looks like a mini poodle to me. They come in all shapes and sizes. Ask FlyingDuster and 3Dogs and the other groomers on here--they can show you pictures. I think it was 3Dogs who was just posting about the "Teddy Bear" face (shorter, thicker muzzle) prevalent in some mini and toy poodles.  

I don't have any pictures of mine with wet faces but they're all clipped pretty close. Here's a shot of Alex, my oversized mini:


Alexander the Great striking a pose by RowanGreene, on Flickr


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Your boy looks like a poodle to me, albeit one with a fuzzy face. Here's our oversized mini, Beau, with his face freshly groomed. He's a little under 17" and about 22 lbs. He's the perfect size as far as our family is concerned.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Keep in mind that minis don't grow a lot after 6 months old, so he may still come in under the 15 inches, but certainly won't be bigger than 16/17 inches at the most, I would think. Also, in the US we don't have a designated medium size, but we still have those poodles. They are just called oversized minis or little standards. 

I can't tell about his face because it is fuzzy. He looks all poodle to me and very cute.


----------



## rdelrigo (Jun 19, 2010)

outwest said:


> Keep in mind that minis don't grow a lot after 6 months old, so he may still come in under the 15 inches, but certainly won't be bigger than 16/17 inches at the most, I would think. Also, in the US we don't have a designated medium size, but we still have those poodles. They are just called oversized minis or little standards.
> 
> I can't tell about his face because it is fuzzy. He looks all poodle to me and very cute.


There are always pups who break the usual rule. Peaches was 8 months when I got her and she grew two to three inches and 8 lbs since then. Granted she could lose about a pound or two but the vet said she is healthy and if 5/10 were the perfect weight she is a six. Regardless some dogs are late bloomers and grow quite a bit after 6 months. A lot depends on the parentage.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

In theory, the shape and proportions of the face should be the same for all poodle sizes. Many people think that a mini or toy that "looks" like a standard is ideal. 

My mini weighed about the same as yours at that age. He is now full grown at 16 pounds and about 14.4 inches tall. 

Here are some photos of his face:


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

outwest said:


> Keep in mind that minis don't grow a lot after 6 months old, so he may still come in under the 15 inches, but certainly won't be bigger than 16/17 inches at the most, I would think. Also, in the US we don't have a designated medium size, but we still have those poodles. They are just called oversized minis or little standards.
> 
> I can't tell about his face because it is fuzzy. He looks all poodle to me and very cute.


Well they may do the most of their growing during those 6 months, but they may continue to grow into their 2nd year. The growing in the later year will not be the big noticeable amounts, but yes they can still grow. I was just talking to my breeder about this yesterday.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If they do grow, it isn't much usually.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Well they may do the most of their growing during those 6 months, but they may continue to grow into their 2nd year. The growing in the later year will not be the big noticeable amounts, but yes they can still grow. I was just talking to my breeder about this yesterday.


This is true, they do grow, it's just on such a small scale it's hard to notice. Consider that when Jager was 6 months he weighed about 12 pounds and now at 21 months he is 16 pounds (and has held steady here for a while, so I do think he's done). Well, that's just 4 pounds, but it's 25% of his adult weight. That's a lot of growth between 6 months old and now.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> This is true, they do grow, it's just on such a small scale it's hard to notice. Consider that when Jager was 6 months he weighed about 12 pounds and now at 21 months he is 16 pounds (and has held steady here for a while, so I do think he's done). Well, that's just 4 pounds, but it's 25% of his adult weight. That's a lot of growth between 6 months old and now.


Sadly, Beau has grown mostly in _girth_ in the year and a half since we got him as a six-month-old puppy -- just like me. We're both working on losing weight together, which reminds me it's time for a nice walk.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have an 11 week mini poodle and his face has the teddy bear/fuzzy look too. Everywhere we go people always ask us if he's a maltese. I asked the vet about it and he confirmed that he is a mini poodle and he looks kind of like yours, just smaller and white


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love seeing all these great pictures. Ginagbaby1 does your poodle have blue eyes? I have never seen that before.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Love seeing all these great pictures. Ginagbaby1 does your poodle have blue eyes? I have never seen that before.


I've never heard of blue eyes in a purebred poodle unless it was a fault or mixed breed. The eyes looked like they were photo shopped maybe to take out a flash reflection??? In any event, if my dog had blues eyes I wouldn't care cuz I'll never show my dog. He's just my loved lap dog so it wouldn't bother me. 

It is a cute looking puppy. I NEVER get tired of looking at all the photos.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Ct Girl, Yes he does have blue eyes but is a pure poodle. I've read that blue eyes in a poodle are considered a fault while dark brown eyes are "desired" but we love his eyes the way they are. I've been asked that if he is albino (never heard of an albino poodle though), if he has any husky in him, or if he's a maltese-poodle mix. I joke with my parents cause my dad is the only one in my family with blue eyes. None of my kids or my sister's kids got his eyes but now his "granddog" has them.  Our yellow lab was a purebred and had the greenest eyes. (we had his dna tested). 

Oh and today someone asked me if Casper is deaf cause most white dogs with blue eyes are deaf. Never heard that one before either, lol.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My mini/ot has grown 2" & 2.4 lbs in 4 months. She is now just at the 8 month mark/32wks so I will keep track as I have been. Her dam is 10 1/4" & 10lbs, Sire 14" 14lbs or 16lbs I can't remember. So, I am excited to see how she matures.
On another note at a grooming cometition in March there was a really nice groomer with a large Mini & I asked the size & she said just at the 15" mark. The Mini at that time was 19months old. When measured the dog had grown about a 1/4" since her last show a few months earlier. So, I think depending on the line they can grow slowly up to 2 years. 
14" seems a bit large at 6 months & most likely will go oversize.


----------

